

Ask HN: Are you willing to pay for a Summly-like API? - MojoJolo

I have an algorithm that gets the most important sentences of a news article. Yes, like Summly does. I created an API for it where in you can use it to anything you can think of. Example: You can use it to provide "teasers" for your blog posts. Right now, I'm currently using it and embed it in some of my blog posts [1].<p>So my question is, are you willing to pay for an API like this?<p>[1] http://jpbalb.in/post/51236373080/readborg-and-textteaser-api-architecture
======
al1x
There are too many open source alternatives for me to consider paying for
something like this. Plus, API's are risky to integrate -- you'll never be
able to guarantee the 100% uptime that you get from using a library. Libraries
don't go down.

------
MojoJolo
Clickable: Here's an example of my API embedded in my blog.
[http://jpbalb.in/post/51236373080/readborg-and-textteaser-
ap...](http://jpbalb.in/post/51236373080/readborg-and-textteaser-api-
architecture)

------
nickbarnwell
Embed.ly has, in part, built a business of this

